# Picture of Sat Radio repeater tower??



## Strong (Jul 30, 2003)

Does anyone have a picture of or know a website that shows a picture of a Sat Radio repeater tower?? 

I'm fasinated by all the different types of towers and would like to see if any are in my area. 

Also, I once ran across a website that had the FCC info and contact information for every cellphone tower out there. I'm not sure if it also contained the Sat Radio towers and anyway I didn't bookmark it. So if anyone has that handy..

Ok..I know I need to get a life...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately not many have any hard information on locations of the repeaters or what they look like. The question pops up on XMFan once in a while, but so far I have seen no pictures posted of the terrestrial repeaters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

try www.fybush.com lots and lots of radio transmitter pictures there


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

It's my understanding (and it could be completly wrong) that the XM repeaters are actually just on the big radio/tv antennas in metro areas. Ive read that XM never fully built the 1000+ repeater sites, and ive read that the terrestrial repeaters are gargantu-powered. Here is a photo of an XM terrestrial transmitter here in Portland. The newsletter it comes from indicates that the remaining 9 repeaters in Portland are to fill in the gaps for this monster, and not for the satellite. This sits at the base of the tallest TV/Radio tower in Portland. http://www.sbe124.org/newsletters/pdx1102/2002-10-19 XM Transmitter.jpg

so maybe these earth based repeaters are for the most part not hidden and discrete, and cities only need a handful from established radio/tv towers.


----------



## reedl (May 10, 2002)

In the Boston area, there is a repeater transmitter that is on top of a tall building in Downtown Boston. The Power output is 4000 watts with a 11 db gain antenna which makes the signal almost 32000 watts of ERP (effective Radiated Power) which is just about what a regular Radio station puts out.

On that building, there are many antennas, so there is absolutely no way (other than knowing) which antenna is which.

Reedl


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You can go to http://www.xmfan.com and do a search.

They have several pictures of repeaters as well as maps of repeaters for several cities.


----------

